# Will Corsair CX400 handle HD 5770??



## halo1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I wanted to know whether Corsair CX400 can handle HD 5770.??

My config is as follows:
Processor:Intel core i3 530 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz
Hard drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
Graphics card: Powercolor/Sapphire/ MSI Hawk HD 5770 1GB DDR5
Cabinet: CM Elite 430
PSU: Corsair CX400
Monitor:Samsung B2030
Speakers: Altec Lansing VS2421(2.1)= 2621 
CD/DVD Drive:LG 22x DVD writer

Btw....I checked the website for corsair and according to PSU finder tool for corsair, CX 400 will perfectly fit the bill...  Welcome to Corsair :: Power Supplies

PS:I have no plans of overclocking my GPU or PC.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

ya, it will easily.


----------



## halo1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ya, it will easily.



thx...I got confused because in ATI website, the minimum requirement for HD5770 is somewhere between 450-500 watts...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

they dont know your config also!!


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 24, 2010)

no worries about that. Corsair vx 450 has been found to give 550-600W during testing so i hope you get the idea


----------



## halo1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> no worries about that. Corsair vx 450 has been found to give 550-600W during testing so i hope you get the idea



....thx guys


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> no worries about that. Corsair vx 450 has been found to give 550-600W during testing so i hope you get the idea



are you sure ? it can at best be peak, cant sustain for sure....i could be wrong..


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

no the VX450 can sustain a max load of 571w,
all the while maintaining its 80+ efficiency
it could well be labelled 550w PSU
but corsair likes to underrrate its psus

likewise cx400 can sustain a max load of 481w
so it could well be labelled 450w psu

CX 400 would handle HD5770 like a sehwag handles his bat !
it will do the job
i am buying the same config with cx 400 and hd5770


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2010)

^^
It has been found to handle greater than (450W), but I would not push it beyond this. Basically what it has been designed,tested, and certified to do so.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 25, 2010)

May be VX450 has the capacity to handle load on an equilibrium of 571W. The company must have labeled it as 450W to be safe enough. And if it is so then the 550VX, 650TX can handle much more load.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> It has been found to handle greater than (450W), but I would not push it beyond this. Basically what it has been designed,tested, and certified to do so.



so do you think it is safe and recommended to run HD5770 with op's config without hassle and trouble?
and the op doesnt plan on overclocking either cpu or gpu


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2010)

^^
Easily.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

@op
i think you've got our unanimous verdict
you've nothing to worry pairing CX400 with HD5770
go with CX400
no sweat


----------



## Therapist (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been using the Corsair CX400 with an HD4850 (1GB) for the past 15 days with no sweat, despite OCing the RAM (4GB Corsair XMS3) to 1600MHz. The 5770 dissipates much less power than the 4850, so I believe you should be fine. You can view the rest of my config in my signature.


----------



## halo1 (Aug 25, 2010)

btw...to add more fuel to the discussion...my assembled dealer told me that u don't need any PSU for my particular GPU!!!!!! he said that the PSU which comes bundled with my cabinet "Cooler master Elite 430" is more than sufficient to handle my rig.... lol...I guess he is a typical computer illiterate dealer!!!


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

i have a big rusty airgun(gift from my dad when i was 7 years old)
take it
shoot the dealer in the head 
problem solved


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ he talking about the CM Extreme Power 460W or something. that can handle the HD5770 but just be ready for an early Diwali


----------



## pegasus (Aug 25, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> no worries about that. Corsair vx 450 has been found to give 550-600W during testing so i hope you get the idea


571W from the psu or power draw at the mains?
Can you please provide some links/s for the same? 


funkysourav said:


> no the VX450 can sustain a max load of 571w,
> all the while maintaining its 80+ efficiency
> it could well be labelled 550w PSU
> but corsair likes to underrrate its psus


From what i have read, a little for sure.
That much lower, i am not sure- coz the marketing guys wouldn't have allowed that i feel. 
Jokes apart, may i please request you to provide any links for your claims?
Will help me and anyone else gain some concrete info/knowledege. 

Don't know about the under-rating thingie but most Corsair power supply unit's make some of the other offerings in teh respective price segments look over-rated for sure. 
All said, the VX450 has proved itself to be one stable and fairly reliable performer when used within it's specified ratings.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

Corsair CX400W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## pegasus (Aug 26, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> no worries about that. Corsair vx 450 has been  found to give 550-600W during testing so i hope you get the  idea





funkysourav said:


> no the VX450 can sustain a max load of 571w,
> all the while maintaining its 80+ efficiency
> it could well be labelled 550w PSU
> but corsair likes to underrrate its psus
> ...





pegasus said:


> 571W from the psu or power draw at the mains?
> Can you please provide some links/s for the same?
> 
> From what i have read, a little for sure.
> ...





funkysourav said:


> Corsair CX400W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets





> *a* *Overload* Tests
> Hardware Secrets Golden Award
> 
> We were really curious *b* to see how much power this unit could really deliver, because by the project used we suspected it could deliver far more than what was labeled – especially because we had already reviewed Antec EarthWatts 500 W, which uses the same design, and it is not only labeled at 500 W but could deliver up to 577 W.
> ...


*a. b*- Please note that the reviewer said it's an "overload" test, not the practical maximum power drawable 24x7.
When a reviewer does an overload test, one thing is the inane curiosity of finding out what 's the max the object under test can deliver.
We all like to explore the limits of something- it's basic human nature.
But the good part in that inaneness is that it helps the reviewer and the user determine what is the "safety" margin the manufacturer slipped in to accomodate users who cut it too close to the maximum rating or even go beyond at times.
*b*- As said above, the true intention of a reviewer in such an extreme test, is to check if all the safety features work as claimed or not.
They risk it to provide us with assurance, not to replicate it in daily usage.
eg. We all know that automobile manufacturers crash test their vehicles.
When they say their vehicle can keep the occupants safe from severe damage, if it crashed at a certain speed maybe, i don't think they expect the buyer/user to try it out in the real-world. 
*d*- Please observe how all the tests have been conducted and the method to load the power supply in the initial tests.
Then take note of how they have managed to overload it, especially by getting it to shut down due to overload and then reducing the amps on the 12v line, to get it to keep working without shutting down.
They have been able to spread out the power usage over the entire range of the power supply.
In real life, we may or mostly may not achieve proper/balanced loading of all rails.
Also, most components in these times primarily rely on the +12v rail.
Hence, you may have observed how the rating of power supplies these days is more focussed towards the +12v rails. Earlier we used to have power supplies with 500W or higher rating but much lesser power vaialble on the 12v rails.
Hence i feel that the value of 570W is impractical and unsafe for a normal user like us and fir all practical purposes, we shouldn't claim higher than what the factory rated specs claim.

All said, we should note that it was a "test", an overload test.
A controlled test in a controlled environment, exploring the maximum limits of a product and analysing the foolproofness of the safety features built in.
It was carried out for a short duration of time.
How the overload may have affected the components inside or the overall longetivity of that power supply is not reported/documented. ( I hope you do agree with the fact that overloading any product may drastically reduce stability/reliability/durability)
A reviewer has limited time and resources and cannot go on explaining the basics of technology or the implications of any tests, allowing a  well-informed/knowledgeable user to draw his own conclusions and hopefully the correct ones.
Please do note that the reviewer has not said, and i don't think anyone will or even we should assume, that the achievements in the overload test are also achievable in 24x7/daily/normal usage, especially for a longer period of time.

We shouldn't make statements taken out of context.
For an ignorant user, that can be not only very misleading but extremely dangerous too.

p.s. On a side-note, that review was conducted in 2008 iirc.
Has anyone noticed any differences between the initial batches of VX450 sold in India and the ones sold since the last one year or so?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ he talking about the CM Extreme Power 460W or something. that can handle the HD5770 but just be ready for an early Diwali



Its not that bad bro, I had a CM Extreme 600W for 2 years, no problems. But then one day the fan did not spin, sent that PSU for RMA and I got a corsair...but it does not have APFC and efficiency is less than 80%, so these should not be loaded a lot..


----------



## pegasus (Aug 26, 2010)

^ It was quite bad actually and way too overpriced for what it delivered.
Luckily, you noticed the fan not spin and that too after 2 years.
Some had the fan fail much earlier and other bigger disasters.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2010)

@halo1: u can go for CX400....it wont disappoint u....


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

pegasus said:


> ^ It was quite bad actually and way too overpriced for what it delivered.
> Luckily, you noticed the fan not spin and that too after 2 years.
> Some had the fan fail much earlier and other bigger disasters.



yes it was way overpriced, just some Rs200 less than the VX450 IIRC. But i got it pretty cheap, for Rs3200, when the 450VX was some Rs4500, so yea, was not the worst deal.

btw, good post  (the big one above)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2010)

Cooler Masters PSU's biggest problem isn't its efficiency. for efficiency it got its own range of costly PSU (Gold Series) that will put even Corsair to shame. but its bad internal components. Many members have highlighted & posted links to articles that openly blame Cooler Master for using parts that comparable if not bad than the ones used by Local brands. One of them i think was the GX 750W review by JonnyGuru.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 27, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> yes it was way overpriced, just some Rs200 less than the VX450 IIRC. But i got it pretty cheap, for Rs3200, when the 450VX was some Rs4500, so yea, was not the worst deal.
> 
> btw, good post  (the big one above)


I won't go too deep into the history of that PSU- it has been discussed to death on many Indian forums a long time back.
Like most CM products sold in India, it got launched at a reasonable price and then the price went up in a few months.
There came a time when it used to cost more than the VX450 too. 

And i would like to say thank you for the compliment but i don't deserve it.
It's the duty of every member to post correct and complete information and i am just doing my duty as per my level of knowledge and understanding. 


Sam.Shab said:


> Cooler Masters PSU's biggest problem isn't its efficiency. for efficiency it got its own range of costly PSU (Gold Series) that will put even Corsair to shame. but its bad internal components. Many members have highlighted & posted links to articles that openly blame Cooler Master for using parts that comparable if not bad than the ones used by Local brands. One of them i think was the GX 750W review by JonnyGuru.


Sam sir, thank you for that information but i got a bit confused on the last few lines.
Are you saying the GX750 is good or bad?
Can you also please mention to any specific models from CM that outperform equivalent Corsair models and maybe a few links to the comparo?

If one has observed carefully, one may notice that most of the budget offerings from CM in India have been the 'PCAR' ones without PFC, when they do have the same model with APFC or atleast passive PFC.
If peeped into from the exhaust grill, one may see a lot of empty space and maybe even mounting holes for the additional circuitry/components.
Efficiency was not a big issue on it's own till sometime back but becomes an issue now when almost everyone else is providing APFC and 80% efficiency in the same price range.
They have been known to reabdged psus, after "tweaking" the internals to maximise the specs.
What good is a psu with "big claims" when the basic composition is destined to fail prematurely? 

All said, please do not consider this as brand bashing.
I am not saying Cooler Master is bad as a brand/manufactuter.
They have made some very wonderful products in the past, that earned them the fame and repute they enjoy and are cashing upon now.
But the past few years, they have disappointed hardware enthusiasts, especially their fans (not fanbois) and even slightly above-average joes like me imho.


----------



## asingh (Aug 27, 2010)

^^
The JG review I saw for CM GX series were not good.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 22, 2011)

what about CX 400 + sapphire 6850 toxic


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2011)

No, dont try that. 
IMO CX-400 wont be enough. Better to get FSP SAGAII 500W if you are really on a tight budget else Tagan StoneRock 500W at 3k or Corsair VX-450 at 3.5k.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 23, 2011)

actually it just might....the CX400 has 30A on the 12v, which should be enough for a 6850 and a decent quad core system..so if you already own a CX400, i dont think there is a need to upgrade it...


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

with the OP's rig, CX400 can power 6850


----------

